# Name the Lie...Insert the Truth



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 16, 2009)

_*Jesus said to him, "Again it is written, 'You shall not put the Lord your God to the test.'" Again, the devil took him to a very high mountain and showed him all the kingdoms of the world and their glory. And he said to him, "All these I will give you, if you will fall down and worship me." Then Jesus said to him, "Be gone, Satan! For it is written, 'You shall worship the Lord your God and him only shall you serve.'"*_ - Matthew 4:7-10

C.S. Lewis once said that there are two equal and opposite errors that we can fall into regarding Satan and his demons. One is to act like they don't exist; the other is to be unduly and overly interested in them.

God has it on His heart to communicate Satan's reality. More than 250 separate times in the New Testament God tells us about the chief enemy of our souls. He says, _Watch out for him. He's trying to get access into your life. This is his strategy._

You may say, "I just don't think Satan is trying to mess with me. This doesn't apply to me." If you are a follower of Christ, it does.

Second Corinthians 11:14 tells us that Satan masquerades as an angel of light. The devil is not going to show up in some red Halloween outfit with the pitchfork, horns, and pointy tail. He wants you to think he looks like a cartoon character because that is no threat to you. But you're not always going to recognize him or his work. When you're least aware, he may be chiseling away at your emotional and spiritual health.

Let's brainstorm for a moment on this "angel of light" concept. For one, his deception makes him appear the opposite of what he really is. That includes those on his payroll. Not everyone who claims they speak for God is from God. *"For such men are false apostles, deceitful workers, disguising themselves as apostles of Christ," (2 Corinthians 11:13)*.

The battleground for spiritual warfare is in one word: truth. As an angel of light, Satan lies to God's people. The battle is going on right now in the mind of every person reading this.
We get victory by following Jesus' example in battling Satan. In Matthew 4, Satan tempted Christ with lies. *Make these stones into bread...* (v.3). *Cast Yourself down from the temple...* (v.6). In response to each taunt, Jesus named the lie and inserted the truth. Jesus said, _you say this, but God says this._

Although Satan is somewhat powerful, he's a weakling when faced with Scripture. He's unimpressed with our incantations or the clever things we say, but he'll run from God's Word that lives and abides forever. It's God's truth that sets you free.

Here's the goal: when Satan lies to you about spiritual issues that undermine your confidence and security in Christ Jesus, name the lie and insert God's truth.


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting this piece by Dr. James MacDonald. Good food for thought.

http://www.walkintheword.com/WeeklyWalk.aspx


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 16, 2009)

1star said:


> Thanks for posting this piece by Dr. James MacDonald. Good food for thought.
> 
> http://www.walkintheword.com/WeeklyWalk.aspx


 
Yes, I love to share the words from my brother and co-laborer in Christ, Pastor James.  He is wonderful, isn't he?

You are welcome.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> _*Jesus said to him, "Again it is written, 'You shall not put the Lord your God to the test.'" Again, the devil took him to a very high mountain and showed him all the kingdoms of the world and their glory. And he said to him, "All these I will give you, if you will fall down and worship me." Then Jesus said to him, "Be gone, Satan! For it is written, 'You shall worship the Lord your God and him only shall you serve.'"*_ - Matthew 4:7-10
> 
> C.S. Lewis once said that there are two equal and opposite errors that we can fall into regarding Satan and his demons. One is to act like they don't exist; the other is to be unduly and overly interested in them.
> 
> ...


 
Do you know supernova and I were JUST talking about this using these very scriptures about 2 hours ago

We were talking about the phrase,"Tell the truth and shame the devil". She found that is in a Shakespearean play. I told her it was a paraphrase of many scriptures because it's the truth. I used the example of satan trying to tempt Jesus after His forty day fast and how Jesus shamed the devil by rebuking Him with the Word of God (the truth) causing the devil to flee the Truth and how Jesus IS that Truth.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 16, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> Do you know supernova and I were JUST talking about this using these very scriptures about 2 hours ago
> 
> We were talking about the phrase,"Tell the truth and shame the devil". She found that is in a Shakespearean play. I told her it was a paraphrase of many scriptures because it's the truth. I used the example of satan trying to tempt Jesus after His forty day fast and how Jesus shamed the devil by rebuking Him with the Word of God (the truth) causing the devil to flee the Truth and how Jesus IS that Truth.


Amen, sis.  I was so blessed when I read this, that I just had to share.


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, I love to share the words from my brother and co-laborer in Christ, Pastor James.  He is wonderful, isn't he?
> 
> You are welcome.


Yes. I love credit given where it is due. It would have been nicer had you included the link to his very nice site since he has very useful tools and commentaries.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 16, 2009)

1star said:


> Yes. I love credit given where it is due. It would have been nicer had you included the link to his very nice site since he has very useful tools and commentaries.


....ok.

Have a good night!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 17, 2009)

Precious Wavy.............. Girl, come here!    

Sis, time and again you are always on time with a word from the Lord.   Just yesterday, my daughter and I were sharing that for every problem, there is a solution and to refocus on the solution of a problem, instead of on the problem itsself.   

The solution is to disspell what satan has to say about it and instead speak what God's word says about it.  

I praise God for you everyday, Pastor "Wavy", you are indeed one of the most beautiful blessings in my life.   I'm so glad we're sisters.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy.............. Girl, come here!
> 
> Sis, time and again you are always on time with a word from the Lord. Just yesterday, my daughter and I were sharing that for every problem, there is a solution and to refocus on the solution of a problem, instead of on the problem itsself.
> 
> ...


 ....what beautiful words of love from a loving sister in Christ!

Isn't it awesome to share the Word of God with each other?  

Thank you for always being a blessing to me, Shimmie.  I'm so glad that we are sisters too!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ....what beautiful words of love from a loving sister in Christ!
> 
> Isn't it awesome to share the Word of God with each other?
> 
> Thank you for always being a blessing to me, Shimmie. I'm so glad that we are sisters too!


 
Hey Sis......

'Evil Cannot Triumph Over Good"

You're Good! 

Selah.........


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Hey Sis......
> 
> 'Evil Cannot Triumph Over Good"
> 
> ...


 
Hallelujah....


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 17, 2009)

You didn't pick these threads on your own N&W, the Lord had you post these.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 17, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> You didn't pick these threads on your own N&W, the Lord had you post these.


 
  This is the Truth.  

There is absolutely nothing 'random' or self-imposed about the "Word" God leads her to share with us.    

On time Word and on-time 'convictions' which bless me and grow me and keep me in line.  

I praise God for her obedience.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> You didn't pick these threads on your own N&W, the Lord had you post these.


Thank you, sis.  The Lord does speak and I truly try to listen to His voice!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> This is the Truth.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing 'random' or self-imposed about the "Word" God leads her to share with us.
> 
> ...


Thank you, sis.  I so appreciate your words of love...as always!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, sis.  The Lord does speak and I truly try to listen to His voice!


 
The devil has been a participant on this board. We keep seeing him and he keeps trying to prevent us from being able to accept that we see him. We keep exposing him and don't completely realize that we're in battle with the devil himself. We look RIGHT at him, see him and then we say," No, it's not HIM but maybe his influence" but NO, he's here, it's him. The saints keep coming at him. I've seen folks post bodly against him that have never been that bold before. 

We weren't vigilant but we see him now.  Keep allowing the Lord to speak through you. Don't lose this boldness you've gained.


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 17, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Hey Sis......
> 'Evil Cannot Triumph Over Good"
> 
> You're Good!
> ...


 

awwww...dats what I named my guitar.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 17, 2009)

klb120475 said:


> awwww...dats what I named my guitar.


  Hey Mrs. KLBoo  

I sure have missed you.  Your guitar must have some peaceful melodies.   "Selah"....  

Hugs and blessings to you, angel.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 18, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> The devil has been a participant on this board. We keep seeing him and he keeps trying to prevent us from being able to accept that we see him. We keep exposing him and don't completely realize that we're in battle with the devil himself. We look RIGHT at him, see him and then we say," No, it's not HIM but maybe his influence" but NO, he's here, it's him. The saints keep coming at him. I've seen folks post bodly against him that have never been that bold before.
> 
> We weren't vigilant but we see him now. *Keep allowing the Lord to speak through you. Don't lose this boldness you've gained*.


Thanks for this...however, I've always been bold with my speech, I just restrained myself many a day because I want to always say whatever I'm going to say, in a spirit of love.  It doesn't always happen that way, but I digress

Now, ya'll remember this when you see my future posts, mkay?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 18, 2009)

klb120475 said:


> awwww...dats what I named my guitar.


Really?  How cool is that?  I didn't know you are playing a guitar...I guess I haven't been listening to you, cause I know you share it...I sorry


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Really? How cool is that? I didn't know you are playing a guitar...I guess I haven't been listening to you, cause I know you share it...I sorry


That is sooooo cool.   I didn't know our little sister played guitar either.  

Now she can serenade Mr. Boo.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 18, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> That is sooooo cool. I didn't know our little sister played guitar either.
> 
> Now she can serenade Mr. Boo.


Oh...yes!


----------



## Laela (Jun 25, 2009)

Selah.   





Nice & Wavy said:


> _*Jesus said to him, "Again it is written, 'You shall not put the Lord your God to the test.'" Again, the devil took him to a very high mountain and showed him all the kingdoms of the world and their glory. And he said to him, "All these I will give you, if you will fall down and worship me." Then Jesus said to him, "Be gone, Satan! For it is written, 'You shall worship the Lord your God and him only shall you serve.'"*_ - Matthew 4:7-10
> 
> C.S. Lewis once said that there are two equal and opposite errors that we can fall into regarding Satan and his demons. One is to act like they don't exist; the other is to be unduly and overly interested in them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 25, 2009)

Laela said:


> Selah.


Thank you for bumping this, Laela.  I needed to read this today for sure!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jun 25, 2009)

This is why I felt the way I felt about a certain someone who didn't believe in Jesus as God and Saviour, but wanted to talk to me about the bible.

I mean just because you quote something from the bible doesn't mean the way in which you use it is true. Get thee behind me satan.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 25, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> This is why I felt the way I felt about a certain someone who didn't believe in Jesus as God and Saviour, but wanted to talk to me about the bible.
> 
> I mean just because you quote something from the bible doesn't mean the way in which you use it is true. Get thee behind me satan.


Absolutely correct.  It's so funny how people come out of the woodwork for controversial issues, but you don't see them when its time to glorify the Lord and truly give Him the glory!


----------



## Laela (Jun 25, 2009)

*Amen.  *



TrustMeLove said:


> I mean just because you quote something from the bible doesn't mean the way in which you use it is true. Get thee behind me satan.


----------



## Laela (Jun 25, 2009)

Amen... LOL..



Nice & Wavy said:


> Absolutely correct. * It's so funny how people come out of the woodwork for controversial issues, but you don't see them when its time to glorify the Lord* and truly give Him the glory!



Praise be to the one and only true God for his Mercy and Grace. 

Everyone is entitled their their opinion; but, I just read some very chilling posts and I'm glad that thread was closed.... _Catching the Holy Ghost and demon possession possibly the same?_ 

Jesus, please forgive the anger I felt, but have Mercy on us!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jun 25, 2009)

Laela said:


> Amen... LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just had to ask God to forgive me too for some anger I felt least than 30 minutes ago...after reading somethings... I need not get that angry about stuff like that again. It's not that serious... .. 

Glorrryy to God..Thank You Jesus! Praise your NAME FATHER! 

WOW! GLory glory glory.....glory glory glory...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 25, 2009)

Laela said:


> Amen... LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God always confirm His Word:

Not every one that says "Lord, Lord, will enter into the Kindom of Heaven"

I'm not saying that this person or that person won't....I'm just talking scripture here....it's crazy what some people will say!

All I can say is....."But God!"


----------



## Laela (Jun 27, 2009)

Truuue... HA! I wasn't complaining...just a hint of righteous indignation. God knows.  


Have a Blessed Weekend! 




Nice & Wavy said:


> ....it's crazy what some people will say!
> 
> All I can say is....."But God!"


----------

